#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-07-08
<jeek> Checking in from Roswell, GA.
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-07-02
<EricCartman> Hi
<EricCartman> what does this means: აგრეთვე უხილავი, გვჯერა, წარმოუდგენელი, მიაღწიოს შეუძლებელია ? 
<EricCartman> collinp_?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2015-07-02
<pashaman_> howdy
<pashaman_> anyone here have an ASUS UX305FA laptop and having issues with the function keys, namely the display brightness UP/Down keys?
<pashaman_> fn+f5/f6 -- down/up
